# New meshuggah track online



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

So we get to hear the song "Bleed" on the 13th of January.


```
.
Sweden's math-metal kings, MESHUGGAH, will be special guests on the Los Angeles based Metal Radio Show, CHAOS, with host Full Metal Jackie on Sunday January 13th.

This will mark the radio debut of the track "Bleed" from their upcoming record obZen.

The show airs from
10:00pm-12:00am Pacific
11:00pm-1:00am Mountain
12:00am-2:00am Central
1:00am-3:00am Eastern
...on Indie 103.1 FM and can also be heard online at www.indie1031.com

CLICK BELOW TO LISTEN LIVE:
http://www.indie1031.com/4045_Listen_Live.php?id=27



 

The broadcast will also re-run on KNAC.com on...
  January 14th from 7-9pm PST
Sunday Jan 20th from 7-9am PST.
```


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy cocking shitting arsewanking titty fuck!

WANT WANT WANT!


----------



## Battousai (Jan 11, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! thanks Ryan!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 11, 2008)

JSADASFASDAFSABHASDARNDFUSAFAC ND!!!!!!!!
YES!!!!


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh man, I thought it was out now...

I think I will go cry for two days now.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 11, 2008)

2 days!!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

Someone needs to rip that.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Someone needs to rip that.



 

Awesome news, will be interesting to see direction they've taken it in this time.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## FortePenance (Jan 11, 2008)

fuckin a


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 11, 2008)

Wait, so is this on Saturday or Sunday night?? Date says 1/13 (Sunday) but the air times are right around midnight...


----------



## philkilla (Jan 11, 2008)

God Dammit!!!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 11, 2008)

Fucking Sweet. Looks like my Sunday's now planned.....


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Decipher said:


> Fucking Sweet. Looks like my Sunday's now planned.....



You will put it on "repeat" and listen to it troughout the whole day?


----------



## Grom (Jan 11, 2008)

That's what I will do, personnally. Meshuggah > * and some more !


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like a wrist and ankle workout  ;D

"Bleed" (I Intro Remix)


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 11, 2008)

loler at mr pirate


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

We can't post links to downloads for pirated media in this forum.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> We can't post links to downloads for pirated media in this forum.



Someone rip it, upload it and send PMs with the link 

This sunday will be nice.


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (Jan 12, 2008)

the special defects myspace posted a bulleton,

[The myspace released the link to the webshow, not the mp3]

Indie 103.1 FM - Indie Listen Live


LISTEN TO MESHUGGAH!!!


----------



## philkilla (Jan 12, 2008)

New track is up!!


Oh damn..


----------



## philkilla (Jan 12, 2008)

haha, I just posted this in the other thread....


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG. I'm listening. And it's AWESOME. Shit, chug chug dude. I'm so estatic atm, I'm like dumping my pants. Holy shit.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds incredible.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 12, 2008)

I know. Tell me about it. It is definitely better than Catch 33 imo. And 7 minutes of fucking win!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm on my third listen and plan to keep it going. I'll be buying this disc without a doubt.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah. My friend's buying it for me because he lost my Chaosphere disc. It is an AMAZING track. It's like my second favourite compared to I. It's almost got a Fear Factory esque vibe to it. And I love that clean part and how when it comes back it's like WHAM with a great solo.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounding good so far. It sounded almost a little "simple" in some parts, I was hoping for them to do a little more crazy chaotic stuff, but I really can't wait for the album.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 12, 2008)

^^Agreed. Surprisingly light on polyrythyms. My right arm hurts just listening to this track though

Yknow, the link will inevitably pulled, but if someone were to link to a youtube video featuring this song, then it'd be Youtube's problem, not ours


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 12, 2008)

Eh, i've got it d/l'd already, and so do many others, so it's not like reuploading/youtubing will be too hard.

It is lighter on the polys true, but I expect more polymetric madness in the other songs. I mean, Shuggs without polymeters? Probably only if they found something even cooler to shoot into the bloodstream of their music.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hooray for YouTube!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## FortePenance (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the first comment, hurray. It pays to have no life.


----------



## ogisha007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn, that's super tight. Like 11 year old tight. Meshuggah FTW


----------



## XEN (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy fucking onslaught. That's badass!!!! I can't wait to hear it in full quality and full blast!


----------



## Kotex (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm... I thought it was pretty good. I sorta' wanna' say I like the Nothing and Catch stuff more. Maybe it's a grower?


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 12, 2008)

fuck me, they brought the speed back  shit i love this, cant wait for its release now so i can hear it in better quality


----------



## Wolfster (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there anyway I can listen to this online? I cant seem to find a link on indie 103.1 FM anywhere! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 12, 2008)

Wolfster said:


> Is there anyway I can listen to this online? I cant seem to find a link on indie 103.1 FM anywhere! grrrrrrrrrrrr



Look in page 3


----------



## Ishan (Jan 12, 2008)

Great! I can't wait for the album even more


----------



## Wolfster (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers brotha.

Pretty fookin aggressive if you ask me. Might have been nice for them to do something completley different to the older stuff but still its sound pretty cool.
CANT WAIT


----------



## Jachop (Jan 12, 2008)

That was awesome. As always!  

Oh man, when's the release due?


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 12, 2008)

march, although you in sweden will be able to get it like two weeks before us in the states. i think it comes out the 11th of march in europe, so cheers


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 12, 2008)

Scarpie said:


> march, although you in sweden will be able to get it before us in the states. i think it comes out the 11th in europe, so cheers



It's our redemption for ikea.


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 12, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It's our redemption for ikea.




    

there is definately dino-ish flavor going on in that machine gun riffage, not a bad thing at all though. unfortunately i only discovered this at 6:30 am and need to wait till everyone here wakes up so i can get a good listen on some actual speakers.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 12, 2008)

Hooooooooly shiiiiiiiiit.   

1:24 - 1:40 (and its repetitions) slays. I'm really surprised and pleased how smoothly everything fits together and flows; despite being almost 7 and a half minutes, it never really seems to drag or lose my interest. Kudos to them for bringing back some speed and (gasp) even shying away from the constant, overt complexity. I'll admit that Catch 33 didn't really excite me too much, but this track alone certainly has me pressing play again and again (currently play number 6 in a row).

If the rest of the album is anything similar, I think they're going to expand their fanbase considerably. It'll probably alienate a bunch, but such is the price of progress. 

Oddly enough, did anyone else find the assorted glitches in the web rip rather disconcerting? I immediately recognized them as errors, but with Meshuggah you're never _completely _ sure whether they're not offsetting beats at the 32nd or 64th now.


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 12, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. got to hear this through some real speakers and woofers. this song has gotten my so damn excited about the new album. at 5:53 of the song, that is the heaviest shit i've heard all year. 

ok ok need to change my pants. definately picking this up


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 12, 2008)

omfg.... the intro is f'n heavy.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

This song is incredible, heavy as fuck  so different, but there is Meshuggah feel anyway


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 12, 2008)

I waited up especially for this in the hope someone would upload it last night (they did but it has since been removed)...glad i did, classic meshuggah with new spice.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 12, 2008)

fuck ,jens vocals are killer,like always 
thats a fucking great song.


----------



## Groff (Jan 12, 2008)

It's heavy as hell...

However I hope that's the least interesting song on the album. There's too much single note rhythms, or ones that only have one or two notes. It gets REALLY boring after about a minute an a half. By the end of the song I felt like I just waited for something else to happen, but it didn't. I miss the interesting variety of riffing that was Destroy Erase Improve. Sorry, but I fail to be impressed by the same note played over and over and over and over and over and over.

But in a positive light, the tone is absolutely CRUSHING. I've never been a fan of their guitar tone, but holy shit the tone is fucking balls out awesome.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 12, 2008)

5:50 when the lead goes into the uber riff....oh man.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 12, 2008)

its fucking amazing, yeh granted.

But being a fan of the band i feel that posting the location of where to download the file from isnt cool, even if the quality is shit.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 12, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> its fucking amazing, yeh granted.
> 
> But being a fan of the band i feel that posting the location of where to download the file from isnt cool, even if the quality is shit.



Why? like the OP said it was a bulletin from Frederick himself


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice. 

The quality sucked but I can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## dissident (Jan 12, 2008)

amazing tune


----------



## playstopause (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to hear this uncompressed. No other link than Youtube?

Br00tal (and fuck*n awesome).


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

There was a link, but it got pulled shortly after being posted.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 12, 2008)

Downloading now, high expectations!

WOO!! I rather enjoyed that. @


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't stop smiling... wooo hoooo


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2008)

Put me in a very good mood.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Downloading 

Edit: F00cking br00tal!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2008)

this has made me gas hard for an 8 string 

ltd sc608 is being saved for 

also i cant wait for this album now i had been simmering but now i DEMAND this album


----------



## sakeido (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesus I love it but I wish the sound quality was better


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2008)

Merged threads to clean things up a little


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Merged threads to clean things up a little



Care to clean up the TOTALLY NOT OUR PROBLEM BUT VERY CONVENIENT YOUTUBE VIDEO while you're in a cleaning mood? Pretty please?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2008)

Technically we're not even supposed to have the link to the download cause it was aired on the radio and not released. But the youtube idea was a good one ;D If you want to hear the track in better audio just listen to the intro of I for 7 minutes.. same song I'm conviced.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Technically we're not even supposed to have the link to the download cause it was aired on the radio and not released. But the youtube idea was a good one ;D



Er, touche. 

NINJA EDIT ACTION TIME.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, the Special Defects myspace is posting the link to the radio show so people can listen in on it, not download the mp3. I think that's what we should be posting up.

Indie 103.1 FM - Indie Listen Live


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 12, 2008)

The radio station is playing some pretty crappy music.

Here's another poor quality stream: Video Meshuggah : Bleed (album Obzen sortie 7 mars) | Music Only - meshuggah, bleed, (album, obzen, metal - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 12, 2008)

holy fuck.

a mix of all my favorite aspects of meshuggah

hell yeah, a band that gets better as it ages..


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 12, 2008)

So does this broadcast tonight, or Sunday/Monday night?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 12, 2008)

anyone else hear the clean part in there and think "oh, sweet, the Line 6 Tape Eater effect!"? 

i love the song too, it has a sense of fat melody, it´s durious, it´s more straight forwards, with the "advanced-ness" being more subtle, and the song easyer to latch onto and staying with... while at the same time being fucking impressive! 

i wanna hear it full quality now!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww, man ....

Nuclear Blast didn't like me having that video up too much I guess.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 13, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Aww, man ....
> 
> Nuclear Blast didn't like me having that video up too much I guess.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 13, 2008)

I listened to it last night and thought it was amazing!! Can't wait to hear in full quality along with the rest of the album


----------



## Shorty (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. As others have said, it has elements of so many of their previous albums but is not a clone of any of them 

I want this album so fucking bad as this track absolutely kills.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 13, 2008)

Also I'll add this sounds a bit taxing on the picking hand haha, gallopy chug chug x 7mins!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 13, 2008)

^ beats Iced Earth at their own game


----------



## Cammy (Jan 13, 2008)

Ridiculously good.


----------



## bulb (Jan 13, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Also I'll add this sounds a bit taxing on the picking hand haha, gallopy chug chug x 7mins!



the footwork is what got me really, because those guys have always had fast right hands (they were way more thrashy pre None ep)
but the footwork has a lot of 16th note tradeoffs which force you to lead with your weak foot, and apparently tomas had to spend more time practicing this song than any other song on the album because it was so difficult haha.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha, cool. He didn't seem to break a sweat when I saw them live, my drummer friend's jaw hung open for most of their set.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm going to hold out and hear the studio version before I make a decision. I did spent the majority of the time listening to that rip of it waiting/wanting for a tempo change of some kind.


----------



## Cammy (Jan 13, 2008)

bulb said:


> the footwork is what got me really, because those guys have always had fast right hands (they were way more thrashy pre None ep)
> but the footwork has a lot of 16th note tradeoffs which force you to lead with your weak foot, and apparently tomas had to spend more time practicing this song than any other song on the album because it was so difficult haha.



yeah, the footwork is really impressive. Im freaking stoked that theyre coming close to nashville. Never seen them before.

Cool to see you around, bulb. really love what you do.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 13, 2008)

I just remembered I get to see these guys in March!  I hope they play this one!


----------



## Axel (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Technically we're not even supposed to have the link to the download cause it was aired on the radio and not released. But the youtube idea was a good one ;D If you want to hear the track in better audio just listen to the intro of I for 7 minutes.. same song I'm conviced.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 13, 2008)

Man I love this tune. This tune gets my vote as the best use of an 8 string guitar ever.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 13, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Man I love this tune. This tune gets my vote as the best use of an 8 string guitar ever.



+1 to that. I can't get enough of the riffs in that song


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 13, 2008)

This song has made me quite wet. I think its diabollically good, cant wait for Obzen now


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 14, 2008)

Totally rocks, as far as a stand alone track goes, it is pretty incredible, can't wait to see how it measures up in the scheme of the album.

I always loved Meshuggah solos and am definately digging the effects dripped one on this track, almost as much as the record scratching/skipping section off of Catch 33.

_TJK*


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 14, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Man I love this tune. This tune gets my vote as the best use of an 8 string guitar ever.





Owns Soul Decoded and most of Nothing/Catch 33.

Was I an 8?


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I was the first thing they did truly using 8's, rather than downtuned 7's like Nothing was.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2008)

I is their best work if you ask me


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, got me jonesin for the album to come out. Can't wait to hear it in better quality.


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 14, 2008)

Nick said:


> I is their best work if you ask me




i'll double this notion. I really is all about the crazyness that got me into this band in the first place.

HOWEVER this new track shows great promise and i loved it. if the whole record is about songwriting rather than experimentation this could be up in ranks of my new fav. cause the song just kicked ass in such inmeasurable quantities. band is brilliant


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 14, 2008)

The new song really kicked my ass, i thought it was awesome. 

you can listen 2 a good quality version on Bravewords.com > Where Metal Lives!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 14, 2008)

CAN'T. GET. HIGH. QUALITY. VERSION. TO. PLAY! *weep*

EDIT - Gave up on Firefox, used IE and it works, w00t!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 14, 2008)

god_puppet said:


> The new song really kicked my ass, i thought it was awesome.
> 
> you can listen 2 a good quality version on Bravewords.com > Where Metal Lives!



whoa, sweet! thanks.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pauly said:


> CAN'T. GET. HIGH. QUALITY. VERSION. TO. PLAY! *weep*
> 
> EDIT - Gave up on Firefox, used IE and it works, w00t!



not working for me either


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

It's working, thanks  great quality


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 14, 2008)

Works fine for me...


----------



## Pauly (Jan 14, 2008)

It's good being able to listen to this without the BEEP and skip the low quality version had. Also clarity ftw. Song ftw. Meshuggah ftw.

I must have listened to this about 50 times today. :\


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 14, 2008)

Dear god this owns!!!

They're playing here (Toronto) in May and that's not soon enough!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listening to it, the riff that appears at 2.30, changes a bit at 2.50 and later on at like 5.55 is magic. I'm trying to work out the picking pattern... it's a blur lol.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2008)

i NEED THEIR GUITAR PATCHES!!! 

i love their tone! :O

also, i´m amazed bu the fact that they have a djenty sound (and i mean actual "djun-djun" kind of djentyness, that clunky metally tone), on the low F notes... like, i didn´t know you could get that sweet djenty sound that low...

i love the path they´ve taken, it´s fucking amazing!
listening to it wit a headset on, it blasts the shit out of my mind, seriously! when it first hits the low F, your mind just goes "!"

and they´ve pretty much gotten their minds out of their typical riffing patterns too (and i´m talking about note choise), except for that 13th fret-open fret riff in there, that reminds of catch 33 and Rational Gaze. kicks ass, though! 

and listening to the higher version rip, i´m pissing razors here... razors of joy!!!

*ranting on*

i can´t wait for this album... the name of the song "electric red" makes me poop kittens... YEAH, KITTENS! WITH THEIR FUCKING CLAWS OUT!!!


----------



## philkilla (Jan 14, 2008)

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAT


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 14, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Dear god this owns!!!
> 
> They're playing here (Toronto) in May and that's not soon enough!




I've got my ticket for the show in March here in Seattle.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2008)

They absolutely crush live in a small sweaty venue, you'll have fun. New Millennium Cyanide Christ will be the heaviest thing you've heard live. Ever.


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to go see them for this tour. That song is just badass...I listened to it about a dozen times last night just grinning like an idiot.


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 15, 2008)

EVERYTIME I HEAR THIS SONG I GET MORE AND MORE PISSED OFF!!! they are playing two nyc shows in a row and i am getting back from vacation the day after the second show. how much donkey shit covered balls does that suck? i am so fucking mad about it. IT'S A big ol griswold of a vacation and even if i left early that one day early falls on my sister in laws birthday so that's completely fucked.and sorry fellas but i don't know what to do about it, but whine at the moment.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 15, 2008)

tell me about it, I'm afraid that I won't be able to go either due to school. I'm trying to do everything I can to get to go and miss the dress rehearsal for This huge piece were performing with the vanier choir at place des art.


----------



## Leec (Jan 15, 2008)

Fierce. Is this album done with Superior as well? I didn't like the drums on Catch 33 too much, but I didn't like that album much anyhow.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the drums are for realz this time.


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't get over how insane that riff is, I've been trying to get my head around that picking pattern but cant seem to nail it. I'm absolutely stoked for the release, i can't w8 another minute.


----------



## Lankles (Jan 16, 2008)

For the record, I love this to the max. 

I am however tempted to refer to the forthcoming album as Demeshuggahfacture or F# Factory.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lankles said:


> For the record, I love this to the max.
> 
> I am however tempted to refer to the forthcoming album as Demeshuggahfacture or F# Factory.



Given that Fear Factory (well, more Dino) have been copy Meshuggah for years, what goes around comes around


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Lankles (Jan 16, 2008)

The likeness is there, the names stay.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like Dino now, but I always wondered why his equipment has always seemed to end up similar to Meshuggahs over time, hell whenever I've heard Fear Factory, I've always thought as them as Diet Meshuggah. Maybe its just me.....


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2008)

Bleh, the None EP, where Meshuggah more or less came out with the chugging and djent sound was '94, Fear Factory had already recorded Concrete in '91/Soul of a New Machine in 92. Godflesh and Napalm Death where their early influences, although there's no question Dino became a Mesh fan boy after DEI/Chaosphere/Nothing... but then so did many of us! 

Plus several other 90's bands were using the good ol' syncopated kick drum/palm-mute riffs... S.Y.L springing to mind first and foremost.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 16, 2008)

My head just exploded....anyone have any word on how long of a set they're getting on this Ministry tour?


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 19, 2008)

cant listen to it anywhere 

have i missed the boat?


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 19, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> cant listen to it anywhere
> 
> have i missed the boat?



go to bravewords.com you'll find it there


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 19, 2008)

can't get it to load


----------



## Lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> can't get it to load



Yeah, it's doing the same thing to me


----------



## Pauly (Jan 19, 2008)

Use a different web browser, Firebox = fail, IE = win in my case.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 19, 2008)

Just troll the meshuggah forums...they have a high quality rip of the bravewords version.


----------



## oompa (Jan 19, 2008)

this is by far the best version out there today. enhanced version, sounds alot better than the first version released on the air-day.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 19, 2008)

Thankssss.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is another link...
*link removed*


----------

